# I want to retire to spain 2021



## Hotfuzz (Jan 17, 2021)

Hi folks lm very new to this. I retire in june 2021 and have to desire to retire to Spain. 
Can you please assist in the money aspects of things regarding a potential move. How much would l need to show ...in my pension per annum .. how much l get per month or year from my pension...the minimum amount l need to show in my bank account. 
Also do l get to keep my uk passport if l make the full move and retire there as a resident.
Please help and direct me. Kind regards


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Hotfuzz said:


> Hi folks lm very new to this. I retire in june 2021 and have to desire to retire to Spain.
> Can you please assist in the money aspects of things regarding a potential move. How much would l need to show ...in my pension per annum .. how much l get per month or year from my pension...the minimum amount l need to show in my bank account.
> Also do l get to keep my uk passport if l make the full move and retire there as a resident.
> Please help and direct me. Kind regards


Welcome

Your flag suggests that you're from the UK. Have a read of visa requirements here






Visas (FAQ)







www.exteriores.gob.es





Yes, you will still be British with a British passport unless you later apply (after 10 years residency for most) to change to Spanish nationality.


----------



## Hotfuzz (Jan 17, 2021)

xabiaxica said:


> Welcome
> 
> Your flag suggests that you're from the UK. Have a read of visa requirements here
> 
> ...


Hi there, yes l currently reside in Scotland. I have went onto the Visa requirements...however they seem to contradict each other or very hard to understand!? That's why l thought go onto a good forum and get a proper sensible answer. I was wondering if my pension lump sum and what lm going to take annually would meet the Spanish requirements. I'm not the best at finding answers online. Regards


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Hotfuzz said:


> Hi there, yes l currently reside in Scotland. I have went onto the Visa requirements...however they seem to contradict each other or very hard to understand!? That's why l thought go onto a good forum and get a proper sensible answer. I was wondering if my pension lump sum and what lm going to take annually would meet the Spanish requirements. I'm not the best at finding answers online. Regards


See here (scroll down for English):


http://www.exteriores.gob.es/Consulados/LONDRES/en/Consulado/Documents/RES%20ES-EN.pdf



At the moment, one needs € 2151.36 (just under 2000£) income per month.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Hotfuzz said:


> Hi there, yes l currently reside in Scotland. I have went onto the Visa requirements...however they seem to contradict each other or very hard to understand!? That's why l thought go onto a good forum and get a proper sensible answer. I was wondering if my pension lump sum and what lm going to take annually would meet the Spanish requirements. I'm not the best at finding answers online. Regards


If you're looking at a retirement/non-lucrative visa then the monthly income requirement for 2021 based on 2021 IPREM are (4xIPREM of 564.90 = 2.259.60€ a month. 12x2.259.60 = 27.115.20€ annually for a single person.

The *14 pagas* shown is because salaries are often paid in 14 installments in Spain, so it's possible that some consulates might require 31.634.40€ for the first year visa.

If your pension covers that, then you'll be fine as long as all other (healthcover etc.) are also covered,

Note that for renewal after the first 12 months you'd need to show the equivalent of two years income requirement, because the visa is for two years.


----------

